
Python asyncio and await'ing multiple functions - rbanffy
http://www.hydrogen18.com/blog/python-await-multiple.html
======
thehesiod
that's why i wrote
[https://gist.github.com/thehesiod/524a1f005d0f3fb61a8952f272...](https://gist.github.com/thehesiod/524a1f005d0f3fb61a8952f272d8709e#file-
gather_cancel_children_on_exception-py-L33)

